

Ask HN: What are your favorite idea pitches? - Shamiq

I'm looking to sharpen my pitching skills, mostly by studying people who have been there, done that. Who does the community think has the best pitching method? Single best pitch?<p>Any commentary, links to videos/articles, and general information about the topic is greatly appreciated!<p>(If you want to know why...I'm planning on participating in the Entrepreneur Idol competition http://entidol.com/ and would like to set myself up for victory. 3 parts practice + 1 part knowledge = success)
======
lanceweatherby
I suggest tuning into Presentation Zen on a regular basis.
<http://www.presentationzen.com/>

------
utnick
For a role model/inspiration I would go rent a couple seasons of Entourage and
try to mimic Ari.

